# تحليق اول طائرة بمحرك كهربائي في فرنسا



## م المصري (23 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اجرى مهندسون فرنسيون لاول مرة تجربة تحليق ناجحة لطائرة بمحرك كهربائي تتسع لشخص واحد، وفق ما افادت الاحد آن لافران المسؤولة عن هذا المشروع الذي اطلق عليه اسم "اليكترا".

والطائرة التي اطلق عليها "اليكترا-اف-دبليو ام دي جي" تم تزويدها بمحرك كهربائي بقوة 25 حصانا وببطاريات من الليثيوم، وحلقت ل 48 دقيقة انطلاقا من مطار اسبري-سير-بوخ (الالب العليا)، بحسب لافران.

والطائرة التي صممها مهندسون اعضاء في جمعية تشجيع الطائرات ذات المحرك الكهربائي (ابامي) هي بمقعد واحد وصنعت من الخشب والقماش ويبلغ وزنها دون الطيار 155 كلغ وعرضها مع الجناحين تسعة امتار.

وقال فريق الباحثين في بيان "ان هذا التقدم التكنولوجي الاستثنائي في قطاع طيران الترفيه يتيح توفير بديل غير مسبوق للمحركات الحرارية الحالية للطائرات التي تحتاج قوة دفع تتراوح بين 15 و50 حصانا". واضاف "ان هذا التحليق يدرج المحركات الكهربائية للطائرات الخفيفة في سياق التنمية المستدامة وضبط تكاليف الطاقة". وعمل خمسة اشخاص على انجاز هذا المشروع لمدة 18 شهرا. 

http://www.arabnet5.com/?c=2&id=9918

تحياتي ​


----------



## جاسر (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

خبر لافت وحلو 

دورت صورة ووجدت هذه الصورة:

















وجدتها في هذا الموقع الفرنسي: http://www.apame.eu/Projet03.html
وحقيقة لأني أتقن الفرنسية لدرجة أني لا أعرف أنطق أي حرف منها ما فهمت شيء 


وشكراً جزيلاً كثيراً جداً على مشاركاتك الفريدة

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

ياريت نحصل على التصميم


----------



## HMSS (25 مارس 2008)

مشكووور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (25 مارس 2008)

جاسر 

اكتملت اناقه الموضوع بلمساتك 

لك دائما تحياتي


----------



## meid79 (1 أبريل 2008)

طالما حدث مثل هذا الشئ من الممكن ان نري في المستقبل الطائرات الخاصة بدلا من السيارات الخاصة


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## بن عاطف (21 أبريل 2008)

تذكروني باذن الله سوف اكون محلقا على مثل هذه الطائرة ومن صنعي طال الزمن ام قصر


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

بن عاطف قال:


> تذكروني باذن الله سوف اكون محلقا على مثل هذه الطائرة ومن صنعي طال الزمن ام قصر


 
ان شاء الله ...... قريبا 

و لكن ارجوك ..... ارجوك ... خذ حذرك .... فلا نريد عباس بن فرناس آخر  

تحياتي لك و بالتوفيق ايها العضو المتميز


----------



## virtualknight (22 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جميل وخبر أروع.


----------



## مهندس كلش (5 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي م المصري , 

وفي رأيي القاصر ان هذه الكهرباء افضل في تشغيل الطائرات الغير مأهوله مع تدعيمها بألواح شمسيه تسد النقص الحاصل بسبب إستهلاك زائد للكهرباء ناتج عن ظروف جوية صعبه لم تكتشف قبل الإقلاع , 

ويمكن ان يطير عليها بشر:81: لكن اتبرأ من دم أي شخص يطير ليلاً :55:إلا ان صنعوا الواح قمريه :57:


----------



## م المصري (5 مايو 2008)

مهندس كلش قال:


> مشكور أخي م المصري ,
> 
> وفي رأيي القاصر ان هذه الكهرباء افضل في تشغيل الطائرات الغير مأهوله مع تدعيمها بألواح شمسيه تسد النقص الحاصل بسبب إستهلاك زائد للكهرباء ناتج عن ظروف جوية صعبه لم تكتشف قبل الإقلاع ,
> 
> ويمكن ان يطير عليها بشر:81: لكن اتبرأ من دم أي شخص يطير ليلاً :55:إلا ان صنعوا الواح قمريه :57:


 
و من قال ان رأيك قاصر .... بل هو رأي سديد تماما ........ و نظريا لا مشكله فيه 

لكن المشكله تكمن في التطبيق العملي الامثل الناتج عن نتائج البحوث في هذا المجال .... و يمكنك ان تلاحظ مثلا في مجال السيارات الاقل خطوره من الطائرات حتي هذه اللحظه لم تظهر سياره كهربائيه عالية الاعتماديه علي المستوي التجاري .......... لان الابحاث ما زالت علي قدم و ساق 

اما بالنسبه للالواح القمرية .... فهي موجوده بالفعل و تستخدمها الاقمار الصناعية في الفضاء لتوليد التيار الكهربي من اقل ضوء معكوس من القمر او من النجوم البعيده و يا حبذا الشمس طبعا 

يا كلش .... انت مهندس و ليس كلش .... 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (5 مايو 2008)

بن عاطف قال:


> تذكروني باذن الله سوف اكون محلقا على مثل هذه الطائرة ومن صنعي طال الزمن ام قصر


و تذكر يا اخي مشرفك في الملتقي  و انت تتقبل التهاني من زملائك العلماء علي انجازك الفائق 
بالتوفيق يا اخي


----------



## تيتانيوم (7 أغسطس 2008)

انفي الكلام هذا لأن اليابان هيه اول من طير بمحرك كهربائي من سنتين

وسموحه


----------



## 3adel (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
علما أن نجاح تجربة هذا الفريق الفرنسي، يطرح مسألة " إنتاج الدفع" مرة أخرى للنقاش
فمن المعلوم أن تحقيق الطيران يكون بكل بساطة بإنتاج قوة دفع ملائمة ينتج عنها حسب قانون الفعل و رد الفعل قوة أيروديناميكية نتيجة مقاومة الهواء و تنقسم إلى قوة رافعة تسمح بالتغلب على ثقل الطائرة و قوة موازية للدفع لكن متعاكسة في الإتجاه trainee-drag
و إنتاج قوة الدفع "تقليديا" يكون عبر تكنولوجيا المحرك و ذلك بسحب كمية من الهواء الخارجي و طرح الغازات بسرعة أكبر مما يسمح دائما عبر قانون الفعل و رد الفعل بإنتاج قوة الدفع الملائمة
و بالتوازي مع مشاريع المحركات الكهربائية ، سمعت أيضا أن فريق متعدد الجنسيات و بإشراف وكالة نازا الأمريكية يقوم أيضا بإختبار محرك دفع للطيران يستخدم الطاقة النووية، تماما كالغواصات النووية
تحياتي


----------



## موشاكس (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررعلى هذا الموضوع الجيد 
والله يعطيك العافيه


----------

